# Nissan set to bring 10 Nismo and Autech vehicles to Tokyo Auto Salon



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Nissan has announced an extensive 10-car lineup for the upcoming Tokyo Auto Salon including everything from modified minivans to GT-R race car. Following roughly a month after the Tokyo Motor Show, the salon is in many ways Japan's version of SEMA, giving aftermarket tuners and race shops a chance to show their wares.

In the brand's NISMO motorsports-derived area will be four models, including the 370Z NISMO and NISMO Juke Concept, as well as a NISMO-tuned version of the Leaf EV and the Leaf NISMO RC race car. In addition, Nissan will display the Motul Autech GT-R, which won five of eight races in last season's Super GT series, where the S Road MOLA GT-R team captured both the team and driver's titles

In-house tuning brand Autech will show off three modified vans, including a custom NV350 Caravan Rider, the Serena Rider Performance Spec Black Line and the Elgrand Rider High-performance Spec Black Line a wild looking version of what we call the Nissan Quest.

In addition, Nissan will show off two special edition production models, the GT-R Pure edition "For Track Pack", as well as the Skyline 55th Limited Edition, commemorating the car's 55th anniversary with a custom aero kit and extra goodies.

More: *Nissan set to bring 10 Nismo and Autech vehicles to Tokyo Auto Salon* on Autoguide.com


----------

